# Lever fans



## little possum (Dec 30, 2012)

Who shoots a lever?

Anybody care to explain your procedure for cleaning?

New to the cowboy world


----------



## srb08 (Dec 30, 2012)

Clean from the front with a brass rod guide. If you prefer to clean from the breech, get a bore snake.


----------



## little possum (Dec 30, 2012)

Thanks. What about inside, gun in ? is 1894 Winchester. Didnt know if I should try taking the mechanisms out and clean inside..


----------



## derwoodii (Dec 31, 2012)

little possum said:


> Who shoots a lever?
> 
> Anybody care to explain your procedure for cleaning?
> 
> New to the cowboy world



yes a fan of levers but not so much cleaning,,,,,, note must put a date on my 2013 to do list,, if i ever its rifle rod with a sniff of Inox INOX LUBE WEST | INOX Lubricants, Greases & Battery Conditioners on a cotton wad then wipe that clear with clean dry wad. Then using cotton wad n tool prob n tidy the crud off action bits I can get to though the receiver.
I 's got a bore snake for chrissy but kids got wrong calibure will fix that see how it goes new year.


----------



## srb08 (Dec 31, 2012)

little possum said:


> Thanks. What about inside, gun in ? is 1894 Winchester. Didnt know if I should try taking the mechanisms out and clean inside..



I've never taken my 94 down to clean it. I scrub what I can access with patches and a brush. If it gets balky, I invert the gun and shoot Gun Scrubber into the action to flush it out. The gun scrubber will remove all of the lubrication, so make sure you lube it after use.


----------



## little possum (Dec 31, 2012)

Thanks, thats what I did. Not gonna mess with it unless I have a problem then.


----------



## treemandan (Jan 1, 2013)

I take mine apart. I have a Marlin and a Mossberg both in .30. I just got a BSA bore sighter.


----------



## bigcat (Jan 4, 2013)

I use a Winchester 94 if I go out in the rain.


----------

